# QOTW.....



## Schroedc (Sep 4, 2016)

@ripjack13 - Are you still in bed? It's 8:46am here and no question to answer yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 4, 2016)

We are going to have to get him an alarm clock so he can get the qotw posted in a timely manor for those of us that don't sleep the day away!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 4, 2016)

Wow....you guys are tough crowd. 
It's up....I have the grandkid today. Usually it's just Friday afternoon to Saturday round dinner time. But he wanted to stay over one more night. So, when he's here, he comes first. Then you clowns are next...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 4, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Wow....you guys are tough crowd.
> It's up....I have the grandkid today. Usually it's just Friday afternoon to Saturday round dinner time. But he wanted to stay over one more night. So, when he's here, he comes first. Then you clowns are next...



Ok, you get a pass. You've got your priorities in order.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 4, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Ok, you get a pass. You've got your priorities in order.


Yes but just this once!


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 4, 2016)

What if he stays over again next week? Greg might have to cover me...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 4, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> What if he stays over again next week? Greg might have to cover me...


Oh I'm sure I could come up with some sorry a$$, smart a$$ question. Kidding aside, I really look forward to the qotw and everyone's replies. And yes I do enjoy my coffee with it when I am participating.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 5, 2016)

Clowns----Really?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 5, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> Clowns----Really?



Yes...Greg and Colin....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 5, 2016)

My own personal clown gallery...


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 5, 2016)

I have always wanted to be a clown a rodeo clown, but never really cared for the way the bulls treat them, but really respect what they do for the riders.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

